# HELP! cyanogenmod alpha3.5 boot loop



## garrettbeatty (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey all,

I tried to boot into cyanogenmod alpha 3.5 today and got a boot loop that I can't stop. I've tried pressing all kinds of button combinations and nothing seems to work. I tried plugging in the usb cable to the computer, I tried using webOS doctor...nothing will stop the boot loop. Any help would be much appreciated.

Also, I did just update the Uberkernal in WebOS to the 1.7 overclock but didn't think that would have an effect on cyanogenmod.


----------



## DiDGr8 (Aug 25, 2011)

garrettbeatty said:


> Also, I did just update the Uberkernal in WebOS to the 1.7 overclock but didn't think that would have an effect on cyanogenmod.


That IS the culprit. I uninstalled UberKernel (but did not have an earlier version to reinstall and didn't try F18 or Warthog ). I wiped cache and Dalvick, I tried selective restores of System, I even reinstalled 3.5 in CWM. It didn't work. I wound up doing a full CWM restore (from 2 weeks ago) which DID fix it. Maybe you need to restore Boot?

Anyway, I had like 2 dozen appz to update afterward (sigh).


----------



## PerpetualMotion (Jan 6, 2012)

I made the same mistake of tapping "update" for UberKernel in Preware while multitasking absentmindedly. It asked to reboot the TP, but upon restarting I noticed my boot default had changed, so I went into CyBoot and restored my previous options. Little did I know that it was all a terrible mistake... Now no matter what I try, the blue letters from moboot flash for a split second then it defaults to CM7 right away, shows the "Cyanogenmod loading" green logo, does something for a few seconds, then reboots... Repeat endless loop.

So basically, CM7 seems broken, and I need to restore moboot so I am given the option to boot into WebOS. All I need to do, I hope, is get moboot to work properly. Is there any way to reinstall moboot through ACMEinstaller with the moboot file on the PC? Obviously I can't access WebOS to copy the file into CMinstall... I ran ACMEinstaller a couple times, it works fine, but doesn't fix anything... I know, mistake, but I have important files and settings in both WebOS and CM7 and I'm trying to avoir reinstalling anything from scratch at all cost.

Please, someone tell me that there is a way to update moboot with the file stored locally on the computer side...


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

PerpetualMotion said:


> I made the same mistake of tapping "update" for UberKernel in Preware while multitasking absentmindedly. It asked to reboot the TP, but upon restarting I noticed my boot default had changed, so I went into CyBoot and restored my previous options. Little did I know that it was all a terrible mistake... Now no matter what I try, the blue letters from moboot flash for a split second then it defaults to CM7 right away, shows the "Cyanogenmod loading" green logo, does something for a few seconds, then reboots... Repeat endless loop.
> 
> So basically, CM7 seems broken, and I need to restore moboot so I am given the option to boot into WebOS. All I need to do, I hope, is get moboot to work properly. Is there any way to reinstall moboot through ACMEinstaller with the moboot file on the PC? Obviously I can't access WebOS to copy the file into CMinstall... I ran ACMEinstaller a couple times, it works fine, but doesn't fix anything... I know, mistake, but I have important files and settings in both WebOS and CM7 and I'm trying to avoir reinstalling anything from scratch at all cost.
> 
> Please, someone tell me that there is a way to update moboot with the file stored locally on the computer side...


If you have the latest version of moboot, you force a boot menu by holding the Home key while it boots.


----------



## PerpetualMotion (Jan 6, 2012)

jcsullins said:


> If you have the latest version of moboot, you force a boot menu by holding the Home key while it boots.


I must have the one before last, because no key or combination of keys works... It just says "please release key(s)..." and when I do, resumes the endless loop...


----------



## PerpetualMotion (Jan 6, 2012)

Alternatively, if there's no way to update moboot through ACMEinstaller with the moboot file stored on the computer side, is there any way check if the CMinstall folder still exists on the TP and push/copy the moboot file to it through novacom, somehow? :\


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

PerpetualMotion said:


> Alternatively, if there's no way to update moboot through ACMEinstaller with the moboot file stored on the computer side, is there any way check if the CMinstall folder still exists on the TP and push/copy the moboot file to it through novacom, somehow? :\


I would download moboot_0.3.5.zip. Extract it. Then mem-boot uImage.moboot_0.3.5. To mem-boot, just do like you do with ACMEInstaller,
but use moboot: "novacom boot mem:// < uImage.moboot_0.3.5" Remember to start holding the Home key on TP before you hit enter ...

You should then be able to boot webOS or whatever and copy the moboot_0.3.5.zip into cminstall and use ACMEInstaller to install it...

BTW, get moboot here: http://code.google.com/p/moboot/downloads/list

PS: If you run across this thread and there is a newer version of moboot than what is mentioned above, use it instead.


----------



## PerpetualMotion (Jan 6, 2012)

Holy cow, thanks a lot, that worked! It allowed me to boot into WebOS. Now I can figure it out what the hell went wrong with the Uberkernel upgrade + Cyboot, and fix CM7 if need be. Thanks a million, you singlehandedly saved my Touchpad, and well, my sorry tushy. You rule !


----------



## eburgess4 (Oct 13, 2011)

Just had the same exact problem, but thanks to jcsullins, I am back in webOS and can fix things right up!


----------

